# Windows 7 USB-Stick vollständig formatieren



## GPHENOM (20. September 2012)

*Windows 7 USB-Stick vollständig formatieren*

Hey Leute  nach Ewigkeiten hab ich mal wieder eine Frage.

Ich hab letztens meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und dafür einen Bootbaren Windows 7 USB-Stick erstellt.
Jetzt möchte ich Android für mein Netbook davon booten, hab auch den Stick mehrmals formatiert, aber es scheinen immer noch Reste von Windows darauf zu sein.
Wenn ich Android davon booten will, erscheint nur: "Bootmgr fehlt".
Eigentlich sollte nach dem Auswählen beim Start Android booten.

Wie kann ich jetzt den Stick wieder so formatieren, dass wirklich alle Reste weg sind und ich ihn wieder für alles benutzen kann?

Gruß
GPHENOM


----------



## TempestX1 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 USB-Stick vollständig formatieren*

Am besten die Partition komplett löschen, neu erstellen und dann Formatieren.
Wie hast du Android auf den Stick kopiert?


----------



## GPHENOM (20. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 USB-Stick vollständig formatieren*

Volume-Löschen ist beim Stick ausgegraut..
Ich hab mit unetbootin die Iso drauf geladen, so wie ich es mit dem gleichen Stick schon immer gemacht habe.


----------



## der_knoben (20. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 USB-Stick vollständig formatieren*

Es ist wohl eher die Sache, dass der USB-Stick samt Android nicht richtig für das BOoten davon konfiguriert ist.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 USB-Stick vollständig formatieren*

Ob das Problem wirklich an Windows Resten liegt, weiß ich nicht, an zu wenig Platz sollte es aber nicht licht liegen, da würde sich unetbootin melden.

Das auf dem Stick noch irgendwelche Reste sind, welche mit Windows nicht weggehn, hatte ich auch mal. 
Es geht bestimmt mit diversen Programmen, das war mit allerdings zu doof und ich hab´s einfach unter Ubuntu gemacht. Da gings problemlos.


----------



## Abductee (20. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 USB-Stick vollständig formatieren*

Unter Windows gehts über die Eingabeaufforderung auch problemlos.

diskpart
list disk
select disk 1 (die Nummer vom jeweiligen Laufwerk)
clean
exit

Danach lässt sich unter der Datenträgerverwaltung von Windows problemlos eine Formatierung durchführen.
Die Formatierung lässt sich auch in der Konsole machen, ist aber nicht so hübsch


----------



## GPHENOM (20. September 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 USB-Stick vollständig formatieren*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Es ist wohl eher die Sache, dass der USB-Stick samt Android nicht richtig für das BOoten davon konfiguriert ist.



Das kann nicht sein, da es immer genau wie ich es jetzt gemacht habe mit dem selben Stick funktioniert hat..

@Abductee
Das Probier ich gleich mal!


EDIT:
@Abductee

Danke! Dein Tipp hat super geklappt!
Jetzt bootet es wieder problemlos


----------

